# Bests cities to squat in?



## MiddleNameLide (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey Y'all, 

I hope you're all staying safe and healthy right now but I know this is a very hard time for a lot of folks so you have my sympathies and prayers. 
While I'm stuck in place and likely not going anywhere for a long while I started to wonder about what cities are the best to be homeless in. Obviously it's not easy to he homeless anywhere and in a real sense the best city for the homeless would be the one that got them all housing but I'm just curious if you're homeless where would you want to be. I think in the USA and probably other places that the chronically homeless are about the most persecuted people in our society. Constantly hassled by the cops, very few services available to them and the cities they live in have installed hostile architecture like spikes under bridges and "armrests" on benches just to keep them from lying down. Its truly evil. 
So if you were homeless where would you want to be either traveling through or staying. I would think the criteria includes good, protected and safe spaces to squat, food availability, public transit, public restrooms, cops who dont destroy your tents, squatting rights, social services, etc etc. 
Again not that it ever would be a good life but I'm just curious if I was about to go homeless or become a hobo where should I buy a bus ticket too. Definitely interested international cities too. 
This post was just spawned out of boredom, restlessness and just plain curiosity. I probably dont have to qualify myself to all of you so I'll just hush Haha 

Thanks for any input 
Peace 
Stephen


----------



## Johny (Aug 13, 2020)

All of them .
Ive never been anywhere I couldnt find a decent place to sleep and I'm super picky and prefer a super stealth aproach and or hiding in plain site .
For instance I was camping in an abandoned neighborhood in Bradenton florida for awhile , turns out the local swat team uses it to train .
I had food and supplys up a broken stair case you had to jump up grab and pull yourself up , my pack was on the second story garage apartment in an old oven and I had a pull out couch bed and would sit with a case of beer by myself and watch these dudes do fake raids at night lol.
Even went to jail there for 30 days come back and everything was exactly where I had left it.
Also spent quite awhile (longer than I wanted ) camping in Vegas in the parking lot across the street from where they film pawnstars in a dumpster enclosed with no dumpster (actually had up to 5 ppl partying in there before lol)
You just have to think outside the box and be creative .
Had another spot in a parking garage of an abandoned construction site in downtown salt lake , with a couch , fire pit and table .


----------



## anticivdaddy161 (Aug 13, 2020)

Johny said:


> All of them .
> Ive never been anywhere I couldnt find a decent place to sleep and I'm super picky and prefer a super stealth aproach and or hiding in plain site .
> For instance I was camping in an abandoned neighborhood in Bradenton florida for awhile , turns out the local swat team uses it to train .
> I had food and supplys up a broken stair case you had to jump up grab and pull yourself up , my pack was on the second story garage apartment in an old oven and I had a pull out couch bed and would sit with a case of beer by myself and watch these dudes do fake raids at night lol.
> ...


Hey, I live in Salt Lake. where about is the abandoned construction site?


----------



## Johny (Aug 13, 2020)

anticivdaddy161 said:


> Hey, I live in Salt Lake. where about is the abandoned construction site?


It's idk 8 stories high 3 deep, go underground


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 30, 2020)

Moved to the squatting forum.


----------

